
Larry Tesler on the History of Scrolling Direction on the Mac - sebkomianos
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2011/07/25/tesler
======
sebkomianos
(the original story is here (<http://www.ixda.org/node/30565#comment-82659>)
but since I found it from Gruber I thought he deserves some credit)

